# Command-C not working in Hotmail / Safari



## palex71 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello,
In hotmail, when I go Command-C in an attempt to copy text to the clipboard, the text does not copy.
Edit --> Copy from the pull down menu DOES successfully copy the text.
Is there a way to make the Command-C functional in hotmail? It works normally in every other application.
I am using Safari on a MacBook Pro.

Thanks!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Does it work on other web pages in Safari?

Sounds like maybe the web page code for Hotmail is intercepting that keystroke.


----------



## palex71 (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes, it does work on other Safari pages. When I try this in hotmail, this error appears in a yellow bar above the main message list:

Hotmail was not able to complete this request. Microsoft may contact you about any issues you report.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

That definitely sounds like the web page code is trapping those keystrokes.


----------



## Bassman60 (Jan 23, 2012)

palex71 said:


> Hello,
> In hotmail, when I go Command-C in an attempt to copy text to the clipboard, the text does not copy.
> Edit --> Copy from the pull down menu DOES successfully copy the text.
> Is there a way to make the Command-C functional in hotmail? It works normally in every other application.
> ...


I have the same problem, plus, Hotmail won't allow attachments to upload, and when I try to download an attachment, it takes numerous clicks before anything happens.


----------



## jahrastafari (Feb 1, 2012)

Your problem is a hotmail feature.  It upset me enough to find the solution. Go to Setting > More Settings > Customize keyboard and turn off shortcuts.


----------

